
Ask HN: Why is LinkedIn's Suggested Connections default now add all 50? - ohashi
I accepted a request today and noticed their suggestions filled out a list of 50 people, all of them checked and they have a button to add all 50 at once.<p>Are they that desperate to get their numbers up? Why on earth would you be adding 50 people at a time as connections? It&#x27;s pretending it&#x27;s people I know, but I recognized 7&#x2F;50 names.<p>screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;wWIgKMe.png
======
bob_theslob646
Best guess is that they are just trying to get you to connect to more people.

You could be right: [https://medium.com/@wtfmitchel/linkedin-10-million-
monthly-a...](https://medium.com/@wtfmitchel/linkedin-10-million-monthly-
active-users-a482e2ecc086)

>Unfortunately and according to my sources within Microsoft, this may be due
LinkedIn’s monthly active usership plummeting since their acquisition as
speculated above. Just how bad is it? LinkedIn’s monthly active users have
supposedly been reduced to a paltry 10,000,000 users per month by
winter/spring of 2017 or roughly 10% of what it was during summer of 2016

